# Ya Buddy:)



## CowgirlsR4Ever300 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sooooo proud of my gelding Buddy. He hasn't been rode in well over a year. And I just moved him to my new place 4hrs from our old home. And he is being the best ever. He is happy and playful and no longer bucking or acting like a mad man÷). And he gets along with all the other horses so well. Both him and my mare make me smile and give me a reason to wake up super early to spend time with them. If I wasn't blessed with to good horses I would be lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

